# Probleme pour ouvrir un document HTML avec Chrome



## free00 (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'enregistre parfois des pages au format HTML sur mon ordinateur, par défaut elle s'ouvre avec Chrome.

J'ai remarqué que quand Chrome est fermé et que je double clique sur une page HTML, Chrome s'ouvre et la page se charge normalement.

Par contre, si Chrome est déjà ouvert et que j'essaye de cliquer sur le document HTML, rien ne se passe.

Est-ce que vous avez aussi ce problème ? Est-ce un problème de réglage quelque part ?

En vous remerciant par avance.

-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de paramétrage de navigateur. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## free00 (25 Janvier 2011)

personne n'a de solution à ce problème fâcheux ?


----------



## edd72 (25 Janvier 2011)

Ben non, personne n'utilise Chrome.

T'en connais, toi, des gens qui utilisent Chrome? (et pourquoi le font-ils?)


----------



## free00 (25 Janvier 2011)

Je trouve que Chrome est plus rapide à lancer que Firefox et je n'utilise pas Safari parce que leur bloqueur de pub est moins bon que celui d'Adblock.


----------



## subsole (25 Janvier 2011)

free00 a dit:


> Je trouve que Chrome est plus rapide à lancer que Firefox et je n'utilise pas Safari parce que leur bloqueur de pub est moins bon que celui d'Adblock.


Bonjour,
Adblock existe sur Safari.


----------



## free00 (25 Janvier 2011)

malheureusement non, c'est une version où l'on ne peut pas voir les adresses des liens en bas pour les bloquer comme sous Firefox.


----------

